# happy holidays ...



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

happy holidays to the allroad forum


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: happy holidays ... (bhb399mm)*

Thanks Brad. Back at ya.
Christmas at 8000'?
Jon


----------



## BHB (Oct 26, 2004)

*Re: happy holidays ... (eurocarzrule44)*

i wish. 
christmas at sea level in NYC this year


----------



## eurocars (Mar 10, 2004)

*Re: happy holidays ... (bhb399mm)*

Right wingin it








Never been in that region.


----------

